

App Developer Uses Trivia App To Name Baby - mobilefwd
http://socialtimes.com/app-developer-uses-trivia-app-to-name-baby_b99669

======
ltcoleman
I am very excited to see mobileFwd getting some media coverage because they
really have created a pretty awesome game. I also love to see more tech coming
out of Arkansas. I have bought trivi.al and it is a ton of fun.

